# ics roms



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

can anyone tell me what is the difference between aokp/gummy/codename android. advantages/disadvantages. what do you prefer and why


----------



## nograsswillgrow (Oct 11, 2011)

You're best bet is to look at each ROM thread and look at the features list. If the post doesn't have one, Google the ROM and you'll probably find some more information.


----------



## kwineon (Feb 29, 2012)

Sbrissens seems to be the most stable. I would say go with that until development gets further. Make sure to install the compatible Glitch Kernel as well, without it there are many glitches that are no fun.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

It will work just as well without the Glitch kernel. Both TeamHacksung's build and aokp are pretty stable right now. Read through the features and try them out to see which you prefer.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

I like AOKP the best...stable like THS 6.5 but with more customizations!


----------

